# Elk Hunt- Washington State



## The100road (Oct 3, 2022)

I tagged out on my Washington State muzzy bull elk special permit yesterday. I missed a bigger 6x6 opening morning at 147 yards and had another very close encounter Tuesday morning. We camped up in the wilderness for the first few days and hiked like I’ve never hiked before, after some of my hunting party had to take off, My brother Chad and I decided to check out a different area of the unit that an archery tag permit holder told me about. Walking up the trail In super stealth mode, Chad started making some soft cow calls as we walked. We stopped to take a breather and heard a branch snap. We look up the trail 60 yards and my bull steps out. Doesn’t see us or even look our way. He crosses the trail and we lose sight. Chad says “it’s a bull and I think he’s a good 5” I start sneaking up to rest on a tree and the bull turns around and steps back out onto the trail! 

Chad does a quick cow call to stop him. I put my open sights right behind the shoulder and pull the trigger. With the smoke it’s hard to see, but immediately felt like it was a good hit. We walk up to where the elk was and find pink frothy blood. It was a double lung hit. We start tracking blood for about 70 yards to the edge of a VERY steep and deep canyon. We are terrified that he went down to the bottom. We look down the trail that runs along the top of a cliff and I spot him. There he laid. He didn’t go down the canyon. 

My brother and I celebrate. I feel like my dad was with me at that point. I feel it come over me. I could feel him there with us. Chad and I spent the next 6 hours packing him back to the truck. 

He wasn’t the ”mounter” I was after on day one of the hunt, but I feel like I put in a ton of hard work on this hunt and am very happy with how it turned out. It’s exactly how my dad would have written it up. 

I had some amazing people help me more than they know. This was a hard hunt for me, but with their encouragement and willingness to share knowledge, I always had hope. 

Thank you to Chad, Jason, Brady, Jerry Cella Ross Sharp Tom Johnson Scott Frick

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## The100road (Oct 3, 2022)

More pictures

Reactions: Way Cool 7


----------



## The100road (Oct 3, 2022)

More pics

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## The100road (Oct 3, 2022)

More

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## The100road (Oct 3, 2022)

More

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 3, 2022)

Congrats,looks like you had a great time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 3, 2022)

Beautiful bull Stan! Your dad was holding onto him from going down in the canyon. Great memories and a trophy as a bonus

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Oct 3, 2022)

Awesome hunt and pictures. Glad you had success and a trophy to help remember the hunt.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 3, 2022)

Wow, what an awesome adventure!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 3, 2022)

Congrats! Sounds like you really had quite the adventure, including the trips down memory lane! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 3, 2022)

So when are you cutting those antlers up for handles and such?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## William Tanner (Oct 3, 2022)

Loved hunting upstate Washington when I was younger. All on the east side.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 3, 2022)

nice elk and story. Headed out with my 2 oldest boys. They finally decided they needed to learn to hunt but really I think they just need to abuse the ol man. Damn those hills have gotten steep in last 25 years

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 2


----------



## The100road (Oct 3, 2022)

Mike1950 said:


> nice elk and story. Headed out with my 2 oldest boys. They finally decided they needed to learn to hunt but really I think they just need to abuse the ol man. Damn those hills have gotten steep in last 25 years


 
awesome! You gonna hunt the property that you’ve had the game cameras at?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 3, 2022)

The100road said:


> awesome! You gonna hunt the property that you’ve had the game cameras at?


Yes and 450+ acres that are adjacent logging company land. sons talked to a man that had a 150 lb cougar in his PU bed this saturday. I was there friday -Sunday. so much fun seeing them wind up for hunting. Watched you and your dad. Made me think of me -Gramps and Dad. I hope they each can get a deer this year.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 3, 2022)

Enjoy the trip! Making memories will be what it is really all about! Take lots of pics! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## bamafatboy (Oct 4, 2022)

Congratulations on your hunt.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bluedot (Oct 5, 2022)

Nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 5, 2022)

@Nature Man

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 5, 2022)

Mr. Peet said:


> @Nature Man
> 
> View attachment 232119View attachment 232120View attachment 232121


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 5, 2022)

Congrats on a great hunt. Sounds like some serious great memories were made. Post #4 picture #1 is my favorite!


----------

